# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Adam, personal robot, Hands Company s.r.l.s., Milano, Italy

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Hands Company

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2014 - EN - ADAM, the intelligent robot for our home 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Steven Martin interviews Francesca Iannibelli, Hands Company, about their personnal assistant robot ADAM.

----------

